#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What Do You Guys Think About Posting Personal Feelings On Facebook?

## Moana

Hi People! 

Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 

DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 😊

----------


## Shana

> Hi People! 
> 
> Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
> Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
> People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 


Actually there's a fine line between a social medium and a personal diary. if we recognize it, then we're good.

----------


## Moana

> Actually there's a fine line between a social medium and a personal diary. if we recognize it, then we're good.


True fact lol

----------


## Ritika

Its totally up to them, if they are okay with sharing their personal things with others. Unless, it doesn't hurt someone or something.

----------


## Dhiya

They are not mature enough to use social medias. Personally, That is something shame for our personality. If we are having feeling for some person, then we can customize the post with him/ her? Why are they posting that post as public?

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi People! 
> 
> Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
> Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
> People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 


In my opinion it's not a good idea to share your feelings in social media,you will get hundreds of likes for your post but you can't get the emotional support you need through it.It's better to share your feelings with someone you trust than post it on social media.

----------


## Moana

> Its totally up to them, if they are okay with sharing their personal things with others. Unless, it doesn't hurt someone or something.


That is totally true!

----------


## Moana

> They are not mature enough to use social medias. Personally, That is something shame for our personality. If we are having feeling for some person, then we can customize the post with him/ her? Why are they posting that post as public?


Lol if we fight with a person and post something for him/her so that they could understand what we are trying to say, they would find out that it is for them if we customize it only for them then they win!

----------


## Moana

> In my opinion it's not a good idea to share your feelings in social media,you will get hundreds of likes for your post but you can't get the emotional support you need through it.It's better to share your feelings with someone you trust than post it on social media.


That's true only likes and comments will be there. No real support!

----------


## Adiza

I think we have to handle our own problems than making a post, announcing it to the world. Not everyone in social media truly cares about your feelings. So stop making it so publicly. You can share knowledge, experience and other fun things. But don't search for a solution in social media.

----------


## Helena

> Hi People! 
> 
> Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
> Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
> People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 


It totally up to the person who shares.Some dont like to expose who they are and some like to over do it��.There are people who actually don' like to hear anyone's own sad story or what they went through the whole day.I personally think we don't have to share each and every move of us continously, if you want to do it better use the filter option and make it visible only for those who care the most about you or just know your limitations on sharing stuffs.Remember that too much of anything is good for nothing!
However, sharing facts on social awareness is fine.

----------


## Moana

> It totally up to the person who shares.Some dont like to expose who they are and some like to over do it��.There are people who actually don' like to hear anyone's own sad story or what they went through the whole day.I personally think we don't have to share each and every move of us continously, if you want to do it better use the filter option and make it visible only for those who care the most about you or just know your limitations on sharing stuffs.Remember that too much of anything is good for nothing!
> However, sharing facts on social awareness is fine.


So , finally are you in support of posting feelings on social media or not? Do you think that this would even bring a change?

----------


## Moana

> I think we have to handle our own problems than making a post, announcing it to the world. Not everyone in social media truly cares about your feelings. So stop making it so publicly. You can share knowledge, experience and other fun things. But don't search for a solution in social media.


But I have seen people who do care about this , sometimes they contact the relevant person and comfort them!

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi People! 
> 
> Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
> Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
> People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 


It is ok to share such things just to maintain your profile in parallel with your character. But in my opinion we should have a private life. It should be secret and posting each and every feeling sand emotions seems unnecessary and it depicts a use less thing. So when we are posting something we should be aware on the personal life of us and to protect the personality of us.

----------


## Dhora

> Hi People! 
> 
> Facebook is a place where you can connect with family, friends and strangers. It has many useful things, it even helps to connect with a long time relationship which would have been lost once!
> Some people out there share their personal problems on Facebook as post and express it there how they feel at that particular moment , I mean there're different types of people.
> People who share jokes, knowledge, relationship problems etc 
> 
> DO YOU GUYS THINK IT IS FINE TO DO SO? WHAT DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THIS? Share here your opinion 😊


In my view people who share their personal feelings on Facebook they damage their social profile. Because in social media everyone don't like to share and read others feelings.

----------


## Bhavya

> In my view people who share their personal feelings on Facebook they damage their social profile. Because in social media everyone don't like to share and read others feelings.


Very true Dhora, By sharing our personal feelings and life happenings on social media, we are damaging our own reputation and not every people are ready to listen our feelings and problems. Instead of sharing our problems on social media we can share it with our closed ones who can help us to solve it.

----------


## tripidea

> Very true Dhora, By sharing our personal feelings and life happenings on social media, we are damaging our own reputation and not every people are ready to listen our feelings and problems. Instead of sharing our problems on social media we can share it with our closed ones who can help us to solve it.


People who share their personal feelings on social media are mentally weak persons, so they don't know how much their feelings are valuable for the social media companies. if we share our feelings and any updates about us on social media, that time social media companies collect our data then they sell that data for another companies for the business purpose.

If you need to share any important things on social medias share it. but don't share unwanted things like your daily life, daily activities, daily photos, daily movements, and etc..

Only use social media platforms for share knowledge and social awareness, Thus use social media for the good use and don't sell your life by sharing your activities and feelings on social medias.

----------


## Bhavya

> People who share their personal feelings on social media are mentally weak persons, so they don't know how much their feelings are valuable for the social media companies. if we share our feelings and any updates about us on social media, that time social media companies collect our data then they sell that data for another companies for the business purpose.
> 
> If you need to share any important things on social medias share it. but don't share unwanted things like your daily life, daily activities, daily photos, daily movements, and etc..
> 
> Only use social media platforms for share knowledge and social awareness, Thus use social media for the good use and don't sell your life by sharing your activities and feelings on social medias.


True, By sharing our personal feelings and activities on social media, we are giving our personal data to corporate companies who use those data to make money.We should more concern about our privacy and safety.

----------

